# zB Punkte darstellen und mit einer Linier verbinden



## HaukederAnfänger (25. Jul 2007)

Ich habe leider kein aussreichendes Material in Punkto Mathematik in Bezug zu Java3D...

1.Daten einlesen - Lege in einer .txt zB. einfach 2,3,4 (oder wie schreibe ich es, dass daraus die KO für einen Punkt entstehen?)
2.ich würder gerne 2 Punkte (x,y,z) darstellen und mit einer Linie verbinden lassen, das man als Grafik sozusagen einen Strich erhält....
3. das Ganze wiederholen mit anderen KO und diese dann im selben Grapf darstellen...

Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen? Tutorials oder Links dazu wäre vllt sogar besser, weil ich es ja lernen will


----------



## merlin2 (25. Jul 2007)

1. Die Datei kannst du dann ja einlesen und mit split(",") die einzelnen Koordinaten erhalten.
2. Dafür brauchst du dann ein Shape3D.
3. Nach dem gleichen Muster.

Ein umfangreiches Tutorial gibt's z. B. unter: http://vg00.met.vgwort.de/na/6e0a1f...p?file=http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/j3d.pdf


----------



## Wagner (25. Jul 2007)

ich weiß zwar nicht genau auf was du hinaus willst, aber ich mein versuch es mal mit "Shape3D"

damit kannst du punkte im unsiverse setzen und verbinden lassen (Aber die einzelnen Punkte selbst sind nicht sichtbar nur die linien - falls du das meinst)


----------



## HaukederAnfänger (25. Jul 2007)

Danke!

wie bringe ich denn die eingelesene Datei in Zusammenhang mit J3D? Ich muss ja aus der Datei dann an einzelene Punkte rankommen...
Wie vergleich ich denn die Winkel, wenn ich 2 Geraden habe....

FALLS ALLES IN DIESEM SKRIPT STEHT, DANN SAGT BESCHEID, DANN LES ICH DIES ERSTMAL DURCH


----------



## merlin2 (25. Jul 2007)

HaukederAnfänger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie bringe ich denn die eingelesene Datei in Zusammenhang mit J3D? Ich muss ja aus der Datei dann an einzelene Punkte rankommen...


Wie gesagt: Lies die Werte in einen String ein, splitte ihn und übergib die Werte dem Shape3D (nachdem du sie in double o. ä. umgewandelt hast).
Zu diesem letzten Punkt findest du Genaueres im Tutorial.



			
				HaukederAnfänger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie vergleich ich denn die Winkel, wenn ich 2 Geraden habe....


 :?:


----------



## merlin2 (25. Jul 2007)

Zu Shape3D findest du im achten Kapitel, genauer gesagt 8.4, etwas.


----------

